

Google unveils prepaid debit card - Aloisius
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/20/us-google-card-idUSBRE9AJ1F020131120

======
dangrossman
Are there any compelling reasons to put money into a Google Wallet account to
spend? If the only way to put money in is to have a bank account to transfer
from, presumably you'd already have a debit card from that bank.

~~~
jrockway
The idea is that if someone sends you money via Gmail, you can withdraw it at
an ATM rather than waiting for an ACH transfer to your bank account. In fact,
I don't think you ever even _need_ a bank account, if you choose to use the
card to get at your money.

~~~
prostoalex
Square Cash is also immediate.

And Gmail-compatible.

~~~
jrockway
As is PayPal with _their_ debit card. I wouldn't say this is amazingly new or
revolutionary, it's just something you can choose to use if it works with your
workflow. Incremental improvement.

------
Diamons
Google is quickly crossing the line between comfortable and uncomfortable.

~~~
kintamanimatt
I don't see how a debit card makes them creepy. In fact, it's really a natural
progression for Google Wallet to have meatspace access.

Also, this product will be killed in two years.

~~~
Diamons
Notice the part where they said that they want to use all this information to
target consumers.

Visa / MasterCard / other cards keep track of your purchases but they don't
exactly customize your experience based off of that.

~~~
rvschuilenburg
Yep. Basically you're telling an advertising company about everything you
purchase.

